# Latest news on Camilla Spiers and Portersize Just a Jiff?



## Archiesmummy (30 July 2012)

Does anyone know what happened to Camilla Spiers and Portersize Just a Jiff after their fall during the XC?  Last thing I saw was the screens were up and the approaching riders were stopped.  The hold up was probably for about fifteen minutes.  Heard nothing more about it when watching on BBC.  Any news, hopefully that they are both fine, welcomed.

Many thanks x


----------



## amage (30 July 2012)

Word is nothing serious wrong with either


----------



## Havannah (30 July 2012)

I've just replied to Dancing Queen so thought I'd reply to you too.

Just read an online report from The Guardian which says 'no lasting damage to any horses or riders', so let's hope that is the case.


----------



## labruyere (30 July 2012)

thanks for the share Havannah


----------



## philamena (30 July 2012)

she's tweeted:

My brave little sprstr in a lot of pain bt bein a trooper as always.Will spend nht wit him 2nt.so proud of him. Thnks for support,means alot


----------



## WoopsiiD (30 July 2012)

Equestrian Ireland have confirmed that both are ok.


----------



## Dancing Queen (30 July 2012)

philamena said:



			she's tweeted:

My brave little sprstr in a lot of pain bt bein a trooper as always.Will spend nht wit him 2nt.so proud of him. Thnks for support,means alot
		
Click to expand...

thanks for the update - i hope he will be ok.
we humans can be fixed generally (broken bones etc) but not so easily with horses. Fingers crossed for a restful night for both Camilla and Jiffy xx


----------



## TrasaM (30 July 2012)

I was watching it on tv and got really worried because they didn't give an update. You'd think the least they could do is reassure the viewers that they were ok. I googled it as well when no comment was made after 30 minutes.


----------

